# Questions Regarding A New Generator.



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I am looking at buying a generator this summer. The couple ive found are both Honda's and they are 3000 watts. My question is does anyone have any experience with these. I believe they are the EU3000i and EB3000. Also, will 3000 watts be enough to run my a/c and a couple other small things (i.e. tv, dvd, water pump). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Both will run A/C plus other items.
The EB3000 is too loud. EU30001i Is the one you want.
An EU2000 will run just the A/C.

Honda is the only brand that has service centers just about everywhere.
You local lawnmower repair dude can't fix inverter type generators.

I've never needed service but it's nice to know there is a center near by.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I've heard from several people who use the EU3000i and regret not buying 2 EU2000i's and running them in parallel. Nothing to do with performance, they just thought it would be easier to store & handle a couple of 46lb units vs. the 134lb one.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> I've heard from several people who use the EU3000i and regret not buying 2 EU2000i's and running them in parallel. Nothing to do with performance, they just thought it would be easier to store & handle a couple of 46lb units vs. the 134lb one.
> [snapback]98765[/snapback]​


I use the dual 2000i. In the fall and spring I carry just one land in the heat of the summer I carry both and run together. I also like to take just one out to the storage lot if I have work to do or want to check the systems. Works very well for me and easy to transport.

Jared


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great idea. My RV dealer was also selling the Honda and suggested getting dual 2000's vs. one heavy unit.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

If you need the A/C then get the EU3000i, but if you don't need the A/C the EU2000 is a great choice.

Rob


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> If you need the A/C then get the EU3000i, but if you don't need the A/C the EU2000 is a great choice.


Unless, of course, you have two 2000's in parallel and then you will have 4000 watts vs 3000.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the EU3000 and love it. Here's why I bought the 3000 vs. two 2000s.

1. It is heavy, therefore it's not as easy for someone to walk away with it. The 2000 just seemed too easy for someone to grab and move on with it. I do chain my 3000 to the TT bumper though.

2. It will run the Air conditioner - the 2000 will not run the AC.

3. I have been in a campground and heard a 3000 and a 2000 running at the same time. I stood exactly in the middle - equidistant from each generator - and I could not hear the 3000 because the 2000 was making more noise. It might just be that the pitch of the 2000 was higher than the 3, but I could not hear the 3.

4. I didn't want to buy the 2000 and always wish I had bought the 3000. I thought about buyng two 2000s and paralleling them, but I felt they were noisier than the 3 and noise was my biggest concern - and still is.

I have used the 3000 since last summer and have not regretted it one bit. Love it.

My two cents.

Scott


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a Yamaha 3000Ise. There are two of these 3000 watt inverter models. One with boost, to assist in the a/c startup, and one model without. I have the model w/o boost and it works fine for me. I leave the refer in gas mode when I boondock anyway, so when the a/c starts up it doesn't lug the generator down. The only reason I bought the Yamaha is because it comes with wheels. Whereas with the Honda, you have to buy a wheel kit for it. At least you used to have to, I don't know if that's the case anymore or not. I bought mine from Wise Equipment on Ebay for around $1700.00, I think. Good Luck in your search. I know someone else will chime in with the Kipor line.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the Kipor KGE3500Ti at half the price of the Honda EU3000is and almost as quite I am very happy with it. It even comes standard with a wheels.

Do not get the EB series as it is not an inverter or a very quite unit.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I also have a Kipor KGE3500ti. I like to dry camp in great places and my wife likes creature comforts. It has been a great generator to support those conflicting objectives. It runs the A/C and the microwave at the same time at lower elevations. At higher elevations, I rarely need them both at the same time.

I paid $800 to my door. It seems like the ones I have seen lately are higher priced so maybe I got a great deal. I bought it over a year ago, when they were first appearing on the American market I think, so my perceived risk may have been greater. The same generator is $1149 from Amazon right now.

The Honda EU3000 is nearly the same generator as my Kipor. The Kipor lacks two things: The repair support network and a remote start. The repair support network isn't a really big issue for me. It's a simple engine. However, it sure would be nice to have that remote starter so I could turn it on and off from inside the trailer!!







Maybe I like the creature comforts more than I will admit....

I agree with what someone else said about heavier generator being more difficult to steal. I usually lock it to my trailer frame with a kryptonite lock and I refrain from trying to lift it in and out of the truck alone. A rear mounted cargo rack welded to the trailer frame would be a nice carrying spot.

I have heard Honda 2000's alone and in pairs many times beside other generators. Take it from a guy who doesn't have one, nothing sounds quieter to me. If you find one that seems louder it may have a different load (keep in mind they regulate power out according to the load) or it may be out of adjustment. If noise is a big object and money is no object, two Honda 2000's are the way to go. Nothing is quieter, or easier to move.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We have the EU3000 as well. (See Scott's post above - for all the reasons why).

Another reason - Larger fuel tank, less refills.

It is heavy, but I also have taken it to the storage lot when doing some work or to run an electric air compressor.


----------



## HodgePodge (Apr 29, 2005)

I have been looking at buying a generator and I think I am getting close to taking the plunge on a Yamaha EF2400iS. It claims to be able to run most 13.5k BTU A/C units and from what I have read here on this board and on others, people have been able to verify this claim.
There was a thread from last fall where a couple of members have used them with success:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=3&t=5432
Right now Yamaha is running a $100.00 rebate on this unit through May. That gets the cost down to $1,039.00 delivered. Wise Sales has been the cheapest that I have found by $10.00.
I don't want to have to haul a big generator around and the EF2400iS is ony 70lbs which isn't too bad. I realize I won't be able to run everything at the same time, but in a pinch I can run the A/C.
If anyone has had any experience with this unit NOT running the A/C please chime in and let me know. Its not to late for me to buy more power.
Regards,
Rob


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Dual 2000's here, ran in parallel. Do not regret this decision one bit. A heck of a lot easier to move around than trying to manuver a 130lb gen. Most of my camping is done boondocking it the desert. Not to worried about the theft factor. I still lock them to the frame though. $2100.00 otd price for both at a local honda dealer plus $240.00 or so for the electrical unit to run them both in parallel.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

We have a Yamaha EF2400iS. It is lighter ... than some... runs the A/C. It can also be run in parallel. Plus it is a pretty blue color.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You see, this is what I love about this forum...

You guys have been putting up some great reviews here.
Very fair and balanced!

Keep up the good work. When I go gen-set shopping (probably next spring), I know I will be the best informed customer in the store!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a Yamaha 2500i, runs the A/C no problem, I would like to get the new one though that claims ultra silence.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

BlueWedge said:


> We have a Yamaha EF2400iS. It is lighter ... than some... runs the A/C. It can also be run in parallel. Plus it is a pretty blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. And my truck is blue. Would that I had known.


----------



## raxtell (May 4, 2004)

I have the EU3000i and love it. Not too loud. It will power everything in the TT. The only thing is make sure you do not use the Microwave while the AC is on. Only one of thoes at a time.


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

I have the Kipor 2000 TI. The most inexpensive @ 575.00. I figured most times we won't run the AC anyway. Not sure if you can get a parallel kit for these ones, probably a Honda one would work, the generator is a honda copy, basically. I have a Honda EU3000is here at work, very quiet and exceedingly dependable. We use it many more hours than any RVer would annually. I would have gotten a Kipor 3000, but wanted portability and the ability to just stow it in the burb.
John


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know anything about generators but after reading this thread I know there is a vast experience out there. My question is probably a dumb question but here goes.

Do these generators just plug into your 30 amp cord?

If they do how do you connect them in parallel? Would a twin set up use more fuel than a single of the same size?

Thanks


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> I don't know anything about generators but after reading this thread I know there is a vast experience out there. My question is probably a dumb question but here goes.
> 
> Do these generators just plug into your 30 amp cord?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about the 2000 models but the Honda EU3000is accepts the 30 amp plug from the camper - all you need is a twist lock adapter. If you parallel two 2000 generators you run both of them, so more fuel will be used. It's probably the same amount (or maybe just a bit more) than running a 3000 watt generator so I wouldn't let fuel consumption be a sticking point if you'd rather buy two 2000s.

You just have to consider all your needs and the ramifications of those needs. Whatever you do, get one of the quiet generators - your camping neighbors will thank you.

Scott


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Copy of my 2/28/06 post on the subject ...

Posted on: Feb 28 2006, 12:38 PM

Member

Group: Members
Posts: 104
Joined: 28-May 05
From: Huntington Beach, CA
Member No.: 1120

We have had a Honda EU3000is generator for about a year with no problems.

In the summer we have ran the AC, microwave and, DirectTV all at the same time with no issue.

As others have said, the EU3000 is very quite which makes a difference for not only those around us but for us as well.

Mike

P.S.: Still enjoying the Honda EU3000is with no problems. I just make sure that I run it for about 30 every month to keep it loose.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I initially was leaning towards the 3000, due to slighty quieter operation and its output. After thinking of where we would store the unit during transport we decided on the 2000. The 2000 will fit in the outside storage, the 3000 will not, plus some of the benifits like light weight in comparison to the 3000. If I had a larger storage area in the TT I would have went with the 3000.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I heard a Honda EU2000i running at the pnw spring rally, or should I say, barely heard it. The thing was ULTRA light also.

I was very surprised at how quiet they run, almost can't hear it going. We are seriously considering picking one up so we can do more dry camping and still have some of the luxuries. Need to check out the Yamaha also.

I'd recommend that before anyone spends this amount of money, make sure you see the different models in action before you make your decision. We are going to be doing some shopping!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> I heard a Honda EU2000i running at the pnw spring rally, or should I say, barely heard it. The thing was ULTRA light also.
> 
> I was very surprised at how quiet they run, almost can't hear it going. We are seriously considering picking one up so we can do more dry camping and still have some of the luxuries. Need to check out the Yamaha also.
> 
> ...


Don't forget we were powering those crock pots at the Potluck with a Kipor 3500Ti (now listed as the 3000Ti). Not as light weight but also a VERY quiet option.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

OVTT said:


> I initially was leaning towards the 3000, due to slighty quieter operation and its output. After thinking of where we would store the unit during transport we decided on the 2000. The 2000 will fit in the outside storage, the 3000 will not, plus some of the benifits like light weight in comparison to the 3000. If I had a larger storage area in the TT I would have went with the 3000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't store or haul a portable generator in the outside storage.
It will make the OB smell like a gas station. Plus there is that explosion issue.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

raxtell said:


> I have the EU3000i and love it. Not too loud. It will power everything in the TT. The only thing is make sure you do not use the Microwave while the AC is on. Only one of thoes at a time.
> [snapback]105786[/snapback]​


Try reducing the power level on the microwave. I bet you can run them both at the same time then.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> raxtell said:
> 
> 
> > I have the EU3000i and love it.Â Not too loud.Â It will power everything in the TT.Â The only thing is make sure you do not use the Microwave while the AC is on.Â Only one of thoes at a time.
> ...


This actually should not make a difference. The magnetron is either on or off. The power setting just cycles the magnetron a percentage of the selected cook time. Setting it on 50% means that it runs at 100% power 50% of the time and 0% power the other 50%.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I have the Kipor KGE3500Ti at half the price of the Honda EU3000is and almost as quite I am very happy with it. It even comes standard with a wheels.
> 
> Do not get the EB series as it is not an inverter or a very quite unit.
> [snapback]98872[/snapback]​


Ya...but you also have a custom built muffler on that bad boy (it is SWEET!).


----------



## snowtakampers (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a Yamaha EF300iSEB. I pick this one for the boost feature, the wheels, its quite, the economy feature and the inverter which makes it safe for electronics. It runs 20.5hrs at 1/4 load. I call it my blue buddy. When I'm not using it camping it will back up my important appliances during a power failure at home.


----------

